
Ask HN: Which tool to record manual front end tests? - s3nnyy
I tried selenium scripts and nightmareJS and I don&#x27;t like either since I still have to write code to capture CSS selectors etc.<p>Is there a tool to record manual frontend tests? Ideally, I can click around my whole application once and then let it run on Gitlab CI on each pull request to check if my changes broke something.
======
rinchik1
[https://github.com/segmentio/daydream](https://github.com/segmentio/daydream)

------
dyeje
I believe you can record manual Selenium tests with the Selenium IDE.

[http://www.seleniumhq.org/docs/02_selenium_ide.jsp](http://www.seleniumhq.org/docs/02_selenium_ide.jsp)

------
xyclos
ghostinspector: [https://ghostinspector.com/docs/test-
recorder/](https://ghostinspector.com/docs/test-recorder/)

